# 94 prowler electrical



## tazman (Aug 15, 2010)

need help my batteries are good but not powering up my lights manual says there is a 40 amp breaker between batteries and power converter but cant find it. also when i hook up to my truck everyting works find.
thanks, 
tazman


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Are you saying when you are shore power the lights don't work? Are you saying when you are boondocking? Please provide more information on the specifics on what you are doing when this doesn't work. What lights are you talking about? Interior, exterior, driving? There isn't enough information here yet for me to provide some ideas (and I can think of too many right now to list with the little info you provided).


----------



## tazman (Aug 15, 2010)

sorry for the long lond delay.I was able to find the problem the ground to the trailer chassic was loose.Its would actualy make some noice when the trailer was plug into shore power.


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

glad you got the problem fixed! if you havnt found the breaker for the battery there is a removable panel under the trailer where the battery wires and break away wires go into the floor.


----------

